# Ridgid Scout vs Navtiract ll locator



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the difference between the scout and the navtiract ll ? The Navitrac ll I believe has more features.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I did not win the bid on the Navitract ll on E-bay too expensive for my blood, but I did win the 10 watt Ridgid Transmitter so now I will have a transmitter for line tracing and locating. I will just stick with the Scout I am still learning on it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have both. The Scout works fine for basic locates.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I have both. The Scout works fine for basic locates.


What about a transmitter I just purchased the 10 watt one at auction for $585 plus tax and shipping Or $662.35 out the door will receive in a week or so.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have the transmitter but it's rarely used. My best guess on it's lack of use is learning curve and easy to sell private locates and let someone else do the work


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks I want to sell more locations and line tracing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the seek tech 510 transmitter. Bought it on a whim. I use the scout locator for it and the micro see snake. Works pretty good for what it is. But that locator ain’t got sh!t on the Milwaukee one. I’ve used that transmitter 2 times in 3 years. What I wish is that it could bond to a sewer cable and trace it but it doesn’t work. Be nice on a clog that won’t clear to map out the line without having to use the camera.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Most sewers are so shallow here I can hear the drain cable in the pipe just by walking around listening.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most sewers are so shallow here I can hear the drain cable in the pipe just by walking around listening.


Concur.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most sewers are so shallow here I can hear the drain cable in the pipe just by walking around listening.


I tracked a waste line and found a cesspit whose top was 12' below grade. No one passed this information along. The next year they buried a 500gal. propane tank square on top of it and put a couple more feet of fill. At this point the cesspit only takes a floor drain and the treatment equipment discharge. I don't think the propane tank is quite small enough to fit inside of the cesspit if it collapses.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most sewers are so shallow here I can hear the drain cable in the pipe just by walking around listening.


Must be nice!! Here just north of Washington DC they average 10 to 14 ft deep. Even the top of the line rigid locator can't find s*** in 14' deep fat cement sewer, trust me. I'm lucky if I'm on the right side of the yard! That being said the SR-20 beats the crap out of the Navi Track, I haven't tried the SR-60.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

This is interesting I have a Ridgid Scout but I was under the impression the yellow locating brick did not work with it. You are telling me you can do the line trace with the Ridgid Scout?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

yoyoer said:


> This is interesting I have a Ridgid Scout but I was under the impression the yellow locating brick did not work with it. You are telling me you can do the line trace with the Ridgid Scout?


The yellow/black transmitter puts out 1khz, 8khz, and 33khz signals(one more too maybe?). If your locator can pick up those frequencies it will work.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The transmitter emits numerous frequencies, the scout has numerous frequency settings.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It takes a little time to learn how to use that equipment successfully and with confidence.

I borrowed my friends and looked like and felt like an idiot trying to use it. Terry called his friend and drank another brewski while he waited on backup to arrive.

No shame in my game. I’ll tell ya what I do well and what I don’t have a clue about.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have the seek tech 510 transmitter. Bought it on a whim. I use the scout locator for it and the micro see snake. Works pretty good for what it is. But that locator ain’t got sh!t on the Milwaukee one. I’ve used that transmitter 2 times in 3 years. What I wish is that it could bond to a sewer cable and trace it but it doesn’t work. Be nice on a clog that won’t clear to map out the line without having to use the camera.


You can connect to the snake cable and trace it about 75% of the time if the pipe is concrete or clay. If it is plastic it drops to like 10%. If you use the induction clamp around the cable and then push the spike in the ground and use anything you want like jumper cables or any good wire with aligator clips you have to make a ground connection to the cable. And then you have to disconnect the power cable to the snake to take that ground out of the locate path. You can do direct connection with the transmitter if you don't have a clamp but you have to move the ground around the area to find that great connection spot that makes the ground loop work. And yea remove the power cable to the snake also. Then when you start tracing out you take notice of what the signal is and in your head you usually have some idea of how much cable you have out the line so when you get to the cutter end the signal will fall off pretty fast and you know where you got to. I will say I trust a sonde signal more for depth if you are the one that has to bid the dig.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Cuda said:


> You can connect to the snake cable and trace it about 75% of the time if the pipe is concrete or clay. If it is plastic it drops to like 10%. If you use the induction clamp around the cable and then push the spike in the ground and use anything you want like jumper cables or any good wire with aligator clips you have to make a ground connection to the cable. And then you have to disconnect the power cable to the snake to take that ground out of the locate path. You can do direct connection with the transmitter if you don't have a clamp but you have to move the ground around the area to find that great connection spot that makes the ground loop work. And yea remove the power cable to the snake also. Then when you start tracing out you take notice of what the signal is and in your head you usually have some idea of how much cable you have out the line so when you get to the cutter end the signal will fall off pretty fast and you know where you got to. I will say I trust a sonde signal more for depth if you are the one that has to bid the dig.


Thanks super helpful I will try it in the future.


----------



## Cityplumber (25 d ago)

I use a Rigid CS6X Versa with a 131' cable. It is pretty badass, but at 10K, it should be. I like it because it is backward compatible with older Rigid SeeSnake equipment : I can interchange reels and monitors to suit the job. 
The camera / cable that it comes with (1" diameter, can do a 2" bend) is great for tight bends, but you cannot push it through a lot of them--- the small cable will flex too much. The larger and thicker reel will allow you to push through bends far away from the cleanout. One of the many features of the camera is that you can send footage via WiFi in realtime or put it on a thumb drive and use the video reporting software to create a report for your customer. I have not used the tracking feature yet, so I can't tell how well that works. But the older equipment did okay underground with minimal interference. If you can afford it, I would recommend the Versa.


----------

